# Move Phone Line from hallway to upstairs bedroom?



## sully (24 Jan 2008)

Hi there does anyone know how to move a phone line upsatirs. 

Is this an easy job to do or do i need an electrician to do this?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2008)

I'm chancing my arm here and am open to correction but I think you would be better off getting something like [broken link removed]  Plug in the main unit downstairs and the extension upstairs.  If you remove the phone from downstairs it limits your access to it.  Probably cheaper than getting an electrician to do the job.

There are some threads  which may be relevant especially this one.

P.S.  If the link to the phones times out on the Eircom site just go to the Oneline store and cordless phones offers.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jan 2008)

I'd agree with Sueellen - if you get a cordless phone (specifically a multi-pack), you can keep the phone line where it is, have a cordless phone base station connected to it, and have one or two more cordless phone units elsewhere in the house.

I bought mine in Argos a few years ago, I've got 3 cordless phones - base station is plugged into the main phone point and 2 other charging stations in 2 other rooms around the house, each with a phone. No installation needed at all, just plug and go!


----------



## Pee (24 Jan 2008)

gipimann said:


> I'd agree with Sueellen - if you get a cordless phone (specifically a multi-pack), you can keep the phone line where it is, have a cordless phone base station connected to it, and have one or two more cordless phone units elsewhere in the house.
> 
> I bought mine in Argos a few years ago, I've got 3 cordless phones - base station is plugged into the main phone point and 2 other charging stations in 2 other rooms around the house, each with a phone. No installation needed at all, just plug and go!


 
Does each charging station have to be plugged into a phone socket or do they pick up the telephone line by a wireless connect to the base station?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

No - only the base station needs to be connected to the phone line. The others just need a power socket.


----------



## mathepac (25 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - only the base station needs to be connected to the phone line. The others just need a power socket.



Either LIDL or ALDI had these recently at 29.99 IIRC for a twin-pack, 1 base, 1 remote.


----------



## sully (25 Jan 2008)

Hi There,

I already have this for the phones it just that i want to hardwire my computer for broadband and i have setup an office upstairs but want to get the phone line in there.

I did try a wireless router but the reception was terrible kept disconnecting, i need a very reliable connection so will need to move the phone line or extend the existing one into the upstairs room. 

Just wondering what is the easiest way to do this?


----------



## Wexfordman (25 Jan 2008)

Extending the phone line to extend your BB is not the best idea. It means you will have to move your BB router up to that point upstairs also, and the more joins you put on your internal phone wiring before the modem  the more likely you are to deteriorate the quality of your BB.

In order to get your BB upstairs, I would either use a wireless repeater,extender, or get a powerline BB adapter. Seeing as you already have a wireless router, I would try for the wireless booster/repeater. 

Pixmania,pcworld,harvey normans, maplin etc will have a range of these devices

Wexfordman


----------



## iggy (25 Jan 2008)

It`s very easy to do Sully. Get a phone double adapter and a lenght of lead which will reach upstairs to your office. Unplug your phone and put in the double adapter in it`s place into the phone socket downstairs, plug your original phone lead into one side and connect the new lead into the other side. Run the new lead up to your office! Ideally use the shortest route possible.


----------



## ang1170 (26 Jan 2008)

This has come up before. Your best option is to leave the BB router as close to the incomming phone line as possible. Putting the (analog) signal through multiple connectors/splitters/low quality cables will degrade it. If wireless doesn't work, use an Ethernet (RJ45) port on the router, and bring that upstaris using CAT-5 cabling. This is far more robust and less error prone than bringing the phone line iteslf up. In  terms of the amount of work involved, it's similar to running a regular phone line.

In decending order of choice, I'd say:

- regular wireless BB router and wireless PC (but you've already tried that)

- boosted wireless or improved antennae, as someone else suggested: this can be something of a black art, and you could find yourself investing in a whole series of options, with little improvement. On the other hand, just using better antennae might do the trick, and you're left with the benefit of wireless

- as I suggested, terminate the BB at the point where the phone line enters the house, and run an Ethernet connection using CAT-5 cabling. This is guarenteed to work, and will give the fewest errors and hence highest throuput

- last on the list is to run the phone line itelf, probably through one or more splitters and/or junctions. This might work just fine, but equally if you're already on the outer limits of acceptable perormance due to distance from the exchange, it might just push it over the edge into not working at all, or with deverly degraded performance. On the other hand it's the simplest and cheapest thing to do.


----------

